# Lark is getting sisters!



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

A little more than 2 weeks ago I had to put Lark's cagemate and best friend, Wren, down because she was very sick and unhappy. Soon Lark will have new friends to cuddle with! I am getting them from Mainely Rat Rescue and have already reserved them. I can't actually pick them up soon, so I just stare at their photos and aw at their cuteness.

This is Mosie! I think I am going to change her name to Jackal.
















And Finn!
















I think they and Lark get along very well together. All I know about them is that they LOVE to chew and sleep in hammocks. They also love each other and rarely leave the other alone. They are 11 months old now.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh yey! More ratties! Congrats! Very interesting coat pattern on Finn.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah, I like that Finn's coat looks kind of like Lark's. The color is the same and they both have a head spot. This is Lark a few months ago


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Glad to hear you're getting more ratties!
I hope the three of them will be happy and healthy!


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

They came home today and all have gotten along very well! I took Lark in the carrier to pick them up and they snuggled up together on the way home. I then moved them to a bigger, empty cage and they are snuggling in the corner. A little bit of wrestling between Finn and Lark but nothing came of it so all is good. Lark is a small rat and looks even smaller next to these big girls!Unfortunately, I think they are both already sick. They are sneezing and the cage they came from was pretty smelly and dirty. I am happy they are in a clean cage now. They are also very fat since the foster owner was feeding them big spoonfuls of whipped cream (I have no idea what made her think that is healthy), lots of peanuts, and mixed food every day. I hope they will soon be skinnier and healthier. I changed Mosie's name but not Finn's. They are now Finn Hopper Honeytum and Blue Wren Honeytum. I like my pets having long names as you can tell. The last name Honeytum comes from the fact that their big, squishy bellies make it look like they eat a LOT of honey. That's all I have for now. As you can probably tell, I am very excited!If you have any tips for dealing with an overweight rat I would be happy to hear them as I have never had a girl weight more than she should.


----------



## KirstenLouise19 (Jun 1, 2018)

It's awesome that they're getting along so well! Congrats on the new rats! They're all adorable!


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

Congrats on the adorable new additions!


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

You are very creative when it comes to naming your ratties, Phoene Re your little fatties: I'd free feed them lots of fresh veg (low caloie stuff like lettuce, tomato, cauli, broccoli, zucchini, cucumber, carrot and such like) and cubes but cut back on the treats for a while. Make sure they don't lose weight too fast, otherwise they'll experience a yoyo effect, just like humans and it'll make it even harder too stay normal weight. I believe 1% per week should be about right. Plus lots of exercise, of course


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Steffy, thanks for the suggestion for getting them to lose weight! I think about names a lot and write them down so when I do get new pets I have a bunch of options. I actually changed Fin's middle name from Hopper to Loris. I like having the first and second name being an animal (Blue whale and Fin whale) and the last name being some physical feature. Then the main nickname is a food (don't ask me why. It just happened that way). Lark is Munchkin since she is so small and sweet. Fin is Muffin because she has a bit of a muffin top. Blue is Dumpling because she just looks like a big dumpling when she is lying there.


----------



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

They are sooo snuggleable!


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Munchkin, Muffin and Dumpling - I love it 
How's their weight loss coming along?


----------



## MyLilTerrors (Jul 16, 2018)

How adorable! Those faces are gorgeous. And they look so sweet and cuddly. Congrats on your new babies and best of luck!


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Steffy said:


> Munchkin, Muffin and Dumpling - I love it How's their weight loss coming along?


 Blue has lost SO much! I think it was about 100 grams. I didn't do too much to try to get them to lose weight, just let them out every day, set the cage up so it is harder to get around and didn't give them lots of whipped cream every day (which is what the foster was doing). They have so many more nicknames than that...I don't know if anyone else does this, but I often find myself smiling like an idiot when watching them sleep, eat, play, and do all those other rat things. Like how right now Fin is sleeping on her face in a little rat-ball. Fin is so friendly and huggable! Blue is the type to take a while to warm up to people, but recently she has come up to me a lot more often for treats and stays by my side to eat them. Tonight I took a video of Lark and Fin fighting over if there should be paper towels in their nest (which is on top of the window fan, between the glass window and the screen, so I could see the whole thing happening) and I am going to upload it to Youtube and now probably this thread too. Fin was of the opinion that there should be as many as possible, while Lark shoved all of them, and Fin, out as soon as she could. Cutest thing I have ever seen. Sorry, but if you so much as mention my rats I will always go off into a little tyrant about how cute and amazing and sweet and adorable and lovely they are! My siblings often get really annoyed at me because of this... One question I have for all of you, do you know how rats got this perfect?


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

100 g! That's a lot! How much rat is actually left? It's great that you didn't have to restrict their diet just provide an appropriate amount of exercise.

I would love to see that video They can get up to such antics! 
Yesterday, my 2 little ones manages to fall of the couch arm rest in a very synchronised way and out of sheer excitement, I wish I could have filmed it! They just looked like exact copies of each other, doing exactly the same silly thing...

I'd say feel free to go off on a tangent about your rats as much as you like, isn't that what we have this forum for?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

She was about 510 g when I got her (not exact as the scale is not perfect) and is now around 410 g last I checked which was a few weeks ago. She is still kind of chubby, but her belly does not drag on the ground like it used too and she is much more energetic. Rats' antics are the best!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jdecHdKuRQ This is a video of Lark pushing Fin outhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3P2_cpsvV4&t=1s And a whole 3 minute long video of them being cute. I think the best bit is around 1 minute, but I am not sure.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

So glad introductions went well! Your 'kids' are adorable, LOL! This proves that rats definitely rock


----------

